# My Setup



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

HK AVR635
HK DV43 DVD Player
Video Storm CSM42 Matrix Switch
VAF DCX Mains Speakers
VAF DC6 Centre Speaker
VAF DC7 Rear Speakers
2 x Adire Audio Tempest in IB configuration
NEC 50XM5 Plasma Screen
Philips Pront TSU1000 remote control
Panasonic DVD Recorder

Murray


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

VAF speakers are very nice!:T
I actually prefer them over Krix speakers..


----------



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

5 years, still happy, great service what more do you need?


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pictures here would tell a thousand words Mr. X


----------

